# MEDIA: Car Mode Presents > GTR Club Meet



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

The GTR Owners Club Meet @ Fuji Speedway
Saturday September 2, 2006

Shizuoka ken, a prefecture in Japan where green tea is grown in massive quantities, a place where the gorgeous Hanama Lake resides, a place where the 3,776 meter high Fuji mountain is located. And last but not least, a place where the massive Fuji Speedway is located. 

For this mini installment, I and many others from the GTR UK OC headed off to the inspiring Fuji Speedway for the official GTR Magazine owners club meet which was presented by the Car Mode Publishing Group.

On site were several hundred Nissan Skylines from all ages. The majority of them were privately owned, but a few of the top named shop cars were also present. 

Here are a few photos from the event with captioning attached.


An image which displays a small portion of the show and a beautiful background view of the mountain side.











A pristine conditioned Hakosuka GTR pulling into the parking grounds. 











Based in Yokohama, Midori Seibi Center was on hand and showing there famous BNR34 time attack car. 











No its not a Skyline, but another incredible vehicle made by Nissan. A Fairlady fitted with a very modern body kit from Veilside. Good to see Veilside is still hard at it after some troublesome times.











Being the newest in the Nagisa Auto line up, this BNR34 was fitted with every possible carbon product that one could imagine. And get this, the carbon doors weigh a mere 3.5 kg. Just amazing!











The one…the only…the Top Secret catalog car. 










One of the most aggressive front bumpers Ive ever seen on a BNR32 and I believe it was made by TBO at one point.











Love it or hate it, the Tommy Kaira works BNR34 GTR. The TK cars have always had a tasteful appearance.











Close up shot on an F-Sport motor.











Being stored behind closed doors for a long time, it was definitely nice of HKS to bring out a pair of Zero R’s to the event.



























The Abbey Road Company or better known as ARC, had a couple of works cars on display and here is one of them up close.


















Well I was all riled up thinking this track event was going to be explosive. But rather, the Skylines just did a few crawling laps. Heres an image from down on pit road.



















For the last up close Skyline images, here are a couple of shots showing the Nissan Motorsports authentic R33 sedan based GTR. 



















Just before leaving, I found my car overtaken by a shield of vintage Skylines. I asked myself, “did they purposely park there”? “Did Mustang sally deliberately invite them..lol”? 











Signing off,

Adam


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Adam  

Just one thing - you seem to have mixed up Thrust's car with the Nagisa Auto car....that's his car in the picture....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pics Adam :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice to see people that want to share there pictures. Thanks again.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

*What is that? and where can I buy this?*


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics mate!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Dohc said:


> *What is that? and where can I buy this?*


That is a part from a special HKS build car. And it is not for sale


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pix! Bean's car was definitely the most complete of the car's there - we should've parked it at the Robson stand. 

Cya O!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I love those Zero R's. I've only ever seen the silver one before. Loving the air duct on the side skirt of the white one. What a fantastic looking car.
Nice photos thanks!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome...love 34s in japan, they change so much on them they must look unreal in person!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ａｒｅ　ｔｈｅ　ZERO-Rs still for sale in japan? I mean can you get one-made or seconde hand?
They have a deadly performance and special looks . . . . love them


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

im confused bean... as to wich engine is the purple/blue respray gtr, i thought it was t78 a car you bought via shin, and that the engine you had built from scratch at ts was in your other mp3 gtr with volks?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

wats the spec on the zero r?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The ZeroR had and has 450ps ／7500rpm and 50mkg ／6000rpm in 1994 as I know.


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics.



gtrlux said:


> Ａｒｅ　ｔｈｅ　ZERO-Rs still for sale in japan? I mean can you get one-made or seconde hand?
> They have a deadly performance and special looks . . . . love them


Hks still have a couple left of the Zero-rs (6 or 8), just laying around to rot.

Bean, what is the new wing on BB gtr?


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Cracking set of pics.. some beautiful cars there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Bean said:


> Thanks for the pics Adam
> 
> Just one thing - you seem to have mixed up Thrust's car with the Nagisa Auto car....that's his car in the picture....


Thanks Bean for the clarification, and great piccies of some stunning cars, Adam. Cheers. It was an honest mistake, though, as the bosses of SunLine Racing and Nagisa are very close, and their widebody kits look quite similar. Nagisa and SunLine usually have neighbouring pits, & are often fighting for the top spots on the grid at circuits in the west of Japan. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

does anyone have sunlines website add' please, want to know if they still do anything for the 32


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

They do stuff for 32s, yes, but their webpage is in Japanese, so you have to click and dig for the magic 32. 

http//www.sunline-racing.com

[email protected]

You can also order thru Abbey Motorsports or GT-Culture.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, what an amazing bunch of pics, it's just impossible to pick a favourite.

Love the Zero-R's, the white R34 with green wheels, the satin black R34 looks really menacing and the KPGC10 is just pure sex on wheels.:thumbsup: :clap:   

Cheers for sharing the pics, I'm in awe


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Circusmonkey said:


> Bean, what is the new wing on BB gtr?


Do-Luck T1


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thrust said:


> They do stuff for 32s, yes, but their webpage is in Japanese, so you have to click and dig for the magic 32.
> 
> http//www.sunline-racing.com
> 
> ...


http://www.sunline-racing.com thanks for the link


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Haribo said:


> im confused bean... as to wich engine is the purple/blue respray gtr, i thought it was t78 a car you bought via shin, and that the engine you had built from scratch at ts was in your other mp3 gtr with volks?


 
I've never bought a car via Shin.

I bought an ex-customer Top Secret car from them which was Bayside Blue and had a pretty highly tuned motor with the T88-34D. It was not the kind of engine I wanted so I sold the engine as a package and put in an HKS step 3 with T04Z and Vcam. Recently I had that car resprayed in MP3 with a different base colour. I've had that car about 3 yrs.
Last year I bought an original MP3 car with the intention to build a really good UK street car. That car has an HKS step 2 with GTSS's.
Both cars have Volk Racing wheels - one has Progressive Spokes and one has TE37s.
TS built both cars from scratch basically.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Bean said:


> I've never bought a car via Shin.
> 
> I bought an ex-customer Top Secret car from them which was Bayside Blue and had a pretty highly tuned motor with the T88-34D. It was not the kind of engine I wanted so I sold the engine as a package and put in an HKS step 3 with T04Z and Vcam. Recently I had that car resprayed in MP3 with a different base colour. I've had that car about 3 yrs.
> Last year I bought an original MP3 car with the intention to build a really good UK street car. That car has an HKS step 2 with GTSS's.
> ...



Hi Bean,

What is V Cam, sorry for being a numpty, :chairshot is it similar to the V Tech system, and how do you find it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Z TUNE said:


> Hi Bean,
> 
> What is V Cam, sorry for being a numpty, :chairshot is it similar to the V Tech system, and how do you find it


Similar - it varies the inlet cam timing.
It moves the torque curve to the left and gives more area under the curve.
It definitely alters the engine 'personality' - should probably be the last thing you add to the engine as it really needs a whole lot of other mods to get the best out of it.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

*TBO!*










Any ideas on where to get one of these TBO front bars guys? Looks like TBO Japan is no longer!!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Bean said:


> I've never bought a car via Shin.
> 
> I bought an ex-customer Top Secret car from them which was Bayside Blue and had a pretty highly tuned motor with the T88-34D. It was not the kind of engine I wanted so I sold the engine as a package and put in an HKS step 3 with T04Z and Vcam. Recently I had that car resprayed in MP3 with a different base colour. I've had that car about 3 yrs.
> Last year I bought an original MP3 car with the intention to build a really good UK street car. That car has an HKS step 2 with GTSS's.
> ...


that clears stuff up, sorry i didnt phrase my question very well,i thought you bought it via shin as it was on his site for sale when you bought it. what bhp is the step 3 with to4z pushing out, any engine shots of both?


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Bean said:


> Similar - it varies the inlet cam timing.
> It moves the torque curve to the left and gives more area under the curve.


I'll get me coat


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Z TUNE said:


> http://www.sunline-racing.com thanks for the link


Z TUNE, thanks for pointing out the lack of the colon by reposting the working link.  

I had just copied it off an email from them, so I will contact them about it! :smokin:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

justinfox said:


> Any ideas on where to get one of these TBO front bars guys? Looks like TBO Japan is no longer!!!


I know of one company that reproduces there stuff and the quality is pretty much the same as it is FRP. If your interested, feel free to PM me some time and ill give you the low down.

Adam


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Bean said:


> Thanks for the pics Adam
> 
> Just one thing - you seem to have mixed up Thrust's car with the Nagisa Auto car....that's his car in the picture....





Thrust said:


> Thanks Bean for the clarification, and great piccies of some stunning cars, Adam. Cheers. It was an honest mistake, though, as the bosses of SunLine Racing and Nagisa are very close, and their widebody kits look quite similar. Nagisa and SunLine usually have neighbouring pits, & are often fighting for the top spots on the grid at circuits in the west of Japan.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the correction guys. opcorn:


----------

